# TV-Out ->Videorekorder->TV Antennenbuchse



## Hansotto (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Grafikkarte mit TV-Out (kleiner Din-Stecker) und möchte das Bild vom PC auf den Fernseher übertragen. Nun muss das allerdings über Antennenkabel und den Antenneneingang des Fernsehers passieren.. kann mir jemand sagen, ob das per Zwischenschaltung eines Videorekorders funktionieren kann? Also Grafikkarte TV-Out und Soundkarte in den Videorekorder und anschliessend Antennenkabel vom Videorekorder in den Fernseher.. oder gibt es spezielle Adapter? Habe leider noch nie einen Videorekorder von hinten gesehen, daher meine Frage.

Grüsse, Hansotto


----------



## NetPerformance (29. Mai 2004)

Huhu

Funktioniert ohne Probleme.. 
Habe das Ganze bei mir genauso eingestellt..  
jedoch habe das Programm TV-Tool installiert, damit ich nicht jedesmal die Grafikkarte umstellen muss. 

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## Ringo Rabbit (30. Mai 2004)

Ich vermute bei dem "kleinen Din-Stecker" handelt es sich um einen SVHS-Stecker. Dafür gibts Adapter (z.B. bei Conrad) -> SVHS-Kabel rein - SCART raus. Scart-Anschluss hat eigentlich jeder nicht völlig betagte VidRecorder. Außerdem
müssen auf dem Adapter auch Cinch-Anschlüsse vorhanden sein, da mit der SVHS-Leitung kein Sound übertragen wird. Also brauchst Du noch ein Kabel vom Sounkartenausgang zum Adapter. Der SCART-Anschluss überträt auch Soundsignale. Danach kannst Du vom VideoRecorder per Antennenkabel ins TV.


----------

